# New & In Need of answers about leaving cat in heat home alone



## meeramom120888 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm new to the forum and have an urgent question. 

I live in a foreign country (very few English speakers). Adopted a cat recently, took her to the vet. Healthy, up to date on shots etc. Planned to go away this weekend and leave her for the first time, but she JUST went into heat. Unfortunately, it's a holiday weekend here and no one will be able to look in on her. Do I cancel the trip or will she be ok (just sexually frustrated) while we're away? Please advise!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If I were in your position, I would cancel the trip. As soon as she is out of heat make an appointment with your vet to get her spayed. Then take your trip. I've never felt comfortable leaving a cat alone even for a weekend, but have always had someone, a pet sitter, or friend come in twice a day to feed and give the cat some companionship. You really just never know what may happen.....a urinary problem brought on by stress that could require a vet exam. Cats are like two-year children that can get themselves into all sorts of mischief and problems. I'm sure you wouldn't think of leaving a two-year old child to fend for itself.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

How old is the kitty? She may start trying to find ways to escape, even if you're not around...and attract other males from outside to get in! Hormones can be quite powerful, never underestimate them! She or any outside cats can also start spraying, too...

It certainly is a dilemna if you are already committed to go on your trip. I may think of a cattery, but it may be quite difficult if your kitty is in heat already. (That may pose a whole chain reaction to other cats there!) I'd try convincing a friend with some monetary compensation to either look in twice a day at least or stay over and be very cautious when opening doors so she doesn't make the great escape, and get her spayed ASAP soon after your return, otherwise it'll be terrible for both you and your newly adopted kitty!

Hope you find a reasonable resolution soon! Maybe others can advise more, too?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Meeramom!
Hoo boy!! A female cat in HEAT is no fun!! And like TabbCat mentioned, a female in heat can start spraying/marking things to, just like an unneutered male can...
When in heat, females can be VERY determined to get out! No screen will keep them in...
They will squeeze through impossibly tiny openings, etc...
You could come back to your home looking like it was ransacked, from this poor girl trying to get out!!
If she was to get out...you run the risk of something terrible happening to her...or getting pregnant from the first male that finds her...
And depending on her age, that could cause stunting of her growth, if she's younger than a year...

Wow, I hate to say it, but at this point, I think your holiday should be put off for a little while...
since it sounds like a house/cat sitter is out...and a lot of boarding places have rules, I believe about females in heat, staying with them?? You'd have to check...
What country are you in?
We have people from around the world here...so there's a chance, that someone from your part of the world
could have some different suggestions...?
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Why not ask the vet to spay her the weekend you want to go away and let her stay there until you get back? 

Two birds with one stone.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Mowmow's idea of getting her spayed sounds great, but I'm assuming with the holiday the vets won't be in either. You could also look into boarding - my vet does boarding even when they're closed. You could pay to have someone watching her (a business, instead of a friend) and still take your vacation.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

There could be problems with leaving her. She may damage property trying to get out. She may urinate in unusual places (and it has a particularly musky sell while in season). She will probably draw toms to the outside of your house. She may be one of those who gets very noisy and disturb your neighbours. This is a bit of a worse case scenario but better fore-warned.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

MowMow said:


> Why not ask the vet to spay her the weekend you want to go away and let her stay there until you get back?
> 
> Two birds with one stone.


Best advice!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! I liked MowMow's suggestion as well....as long as the vet isn't on Holiday too!


----------

